# Where are passwords for root and users stored at installation



## Monti (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi,

I am wondering if passwords entered for root and users are only stored in the local password file, and not for example in a Kerberos database also?

The reason for asking is that I would like to change a user password and are wondering if I only need to use passwd(1) with the -l option to just change it in the local password file?

Thanks


----------



## protocelt (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi.

Kerberos is used for network authentication. Please see the kerberos(8) man page for more information on what it is and what it does. From what you've written in your post I assume you are not using it. Having said that, using the -l flag with passwd(1) is not needed and would be redundant if Kerberos isn't being used.


----------



## Monti (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification and the man link protocelt. It's a fresh installation where I am learning about the different configurations and functions, so I guess you are assuming right. I read point 14.5 in the manual about Kerberos, but second paragraph in kerberos(8) is clear.


----------

